# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  دانلود زبان برنامه نویسی c

## Asgary

با سلام
امیدوارم خوب باشید.من می خواهم خود برنامه c را دانلود کنم ولی تابحال موفق نشدم
ممنون میشوم اگر لینک مستقیم دانلود را برایم بگذارید. :گریه:

----------


## mousamk

دوست عزیز برای زبان سی کامپایلرهای مختلفی ساخته شده که تو اینترنت هم پیدا می‌شن. ولی من خودم از Dev C++‎ زیاد خوشم میاد. باهاش هم می‌تونی برنامه‌های کنسولی بنویسی و هم برنامه‌های تحت ویندوز.
می‌تونی از این صفحه دانلودش کنی.

لینک صفحه دانلودش رو گذاشتم تا هر ورژنی رو که خواستی دانلود کنی.

----------


## Asgary

بازم سلام
این لینک مشکل منو حل نمی کنه
من خود c رو میخواهم که بتونم در ویندوز باهاش کار کنم
ممنونم

----------


## sianooshonline

ببخشید منظورتون از خود "C" چیه؟!!! 
موفق باشید

----------


## BitMap

سی یک نرم افزار نیست
سی دانش ساخت کد نرم افزار است که بوسیله ی کامپایلرها به برنامه های قابل اجرا تبدیل
می شود
سی را میتوانید در کتب آموزشی یافت
ولی کامپایلر را باید دانلود کرد یا خرید . کامپایلرهایی چون 
TurboC++‎
BorlandC++‎
Dev C++‎
VC++‎
QuickC++‎
و ...

----------


## alireza643

اگر منظورت محیط برنامه نویسیه بهتره بری بخری چون زمان دانلودش انقدر طول میکشه که ارزش دانلود نداره

----------


## kiani_behzad

سلام منم با دوست خوبم آقا علیرضا موافقم من خودم C زیاد کار کردم اما از کامپایلر C++‎ استفاده می کنم. شمام بهتره بری بازار بگی من کامپایلر C++‎ را می خوام اونا حتما" کمکت می کنن قید دانلودشم بزن که فایده نداره

----------


## Asgary

با سلام .
از کمکتون ممنونم.لطف کردید :خجالت:

----------


## said maryam

> با سلام
> امیدوارم خوب باشید.من می خواهم خود برنامه c را دانلود کنم ولی تابحال موفق نشدم
> ممنون میشوم اگر لینک مستقیم دانلود را برایم بگذارید.


 ok منم همین مشکل دارم

یعنی نرم افذار C

ok یکی دارم ولی نمی تونم  setup ;kl

نمیتونم setup کنم چون یه فایل به اسم learning the QuchC ... رو می خواد که گیرش نمیارم

----------


## Nima_NF

لینک کامپایلر ها در این صفحه:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=115240

----------

